# My V tries to eat everything!! Help!



## AbigailsMum (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello! I have an 8 month old female Vizsla. She is my introduction to the breed. So, I am new at learning Vizsla behavior. I have her on Wellness dry puppy food and was giving her 3 cups daily. I have upped it to 3.5-4 cups. It is a grain free food. She is always hungry. Always. She will eat anything she can get ahold of. I can leave nothing on the table. She stands up and licks the dishes in the sink, sticks her head in the garbage.. You'd think I don't feed her! She is very healthy. No worms. Her ribs don't show. 
So my questions are: 
*Is there a common "recommended" dry dog food for a Vizsla? (Obviously they are highly active dogs.. Does she need more protein, carbs, etc.?) 
*What would you suggest? 
*How many cups of food per day do you give your Vizsla? 
*Am I missing something?! Is this just how a Vizsla is??? 

Any comments would be much appreciated!! Thanks so much for your time!! 

Jessica


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

From what I know Wellness is a good dry food, we feed Orijen and our boys do well on it.

I don't really think your problem sounds like a food issue though, sounds more like she does not know her boundaries and or is being a rebellious teenage Vizsla.

I am sure my boys would do the same things she does if they did not know their limitations and the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Think it's a case of persistently being on her case, setting it up so she can't do the surfing feed thing . Mine s 5 months so what do I know but anyway this us what I do . Never feed her other than training treats and meals and stuff she earns , I try never to leave anything in the counters as their noses are ultra sensitive so it must be **** when their nature shouts scavenge and their nose shouts THERE, judicious use of fridge dishwasher and spoons. Yep I spoon trap the counters so if she tries jumping up she gets a clatter and I get in the room fast . ( I spoon trap the step of the stairs too....get funny looks from visitors ...) . Good luck . Oh we feed orijen too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think she is really hungry, its just that your food tastes so good to her. Vs are opportunistic, so keeping counters and tables clean is a good start.
Two of mine were easy to train on counter surfing. I would just say No if caught in the act, and then tell them kennel.
The third V took a lot more time. She was highly food motivated. I used a spray bottle on her, along with the commands already stated.

I still never leave food out if I'm leaving the house.


----------

